# extractor size:hive count



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I would never buy anything less than a 9/18. IMO, if you don't think that's worth it then don't buy one. You can run fifty hives selling comb honey and never look at an extractor. Even if you only have four or five hives the 9/18 will be easier than a two frame extractor. When you grow to 100, it's still a nice size.

http://www.bushfarms.com/beesharvest.htm


----------



## shughes (Jan 17, 2007)

the 9/18 definately seems to be a nice size in terms of value and flexibility. we have a guy in our club that is running 300 hives with the 9/18 from Brushy. I actually don't own the 9 frame hand crank in my garage, currently storing it for a friend who lets me use it. I was considering outfitting it with a motor but after pondering I think I would be better off applying those funds to a 18 frame extractor. The new 20 frame German extractor from Brushy looks nice too but I don't know too much about it.


----------



## Dan Williamson (Apr 6, 2004)

As with anything... it depends... I don't know if I have an exact answer... Here is the thing I found in terms of work flow.

I have a 12/21 frame Kelley extractor. It works great for a hand uncapping operation. I can't hand uncap 21 med frames before the extractor has done its work. So under this scenerio the extracter is ideal for as many colonies as you care to run while hand uncapping. 

Now.... Last year I bought an older Cowen uncapper, baffled sump, honey pump, tanks etc. Still used the same extractor. The problem? Well the extractor is my bottleneck. Sure it will still get the work done eventually... but I end up with frames uncapped and then have to wait for the extractor to finish before putting in the next load.

Depends on the efficiency level you desire. Right now I can only process honey as fast as my extractor. If I had two extractors I could keep pace with the rest of my equipment. Personally, I think it has less to do with hive count and more to do with the honey processing setup... (ie your choice of uncapping method, honey flow options and storage, wax handling etc.)

That was a long answer to a variable question. The right extractor(s) setup really depends on the rest of your honey house operation.


----------



## Black Creek (May 19, 2006)

*footprint ?*

i've been looking at extractors just trying to learn about them, but they are rarely listed with their dimensions. how much floor space does a 9/18 radial take ?


----------



## peggjam (Mar 4, 2005)

This link will provide you with the most common sizes and dim of extractors.



https://www.dadant.com/catalog/index.php?cPath=35_72&sort=2a&page=2


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>how much floor space does a 9/18 radial take ?

I don't know but it fits through my kitchen door with no problems.


----------



## nursebee (Sep 29, 2003)

I have a 3 frame reversible hand crank for the public to use, here or borrowed. 9/18 Dadant electric for general use. 6 frame electric backup...

That BM hand crank sucks to me, the crank does not stay in place as long as one needs to sling, gotta wait for the extractor to slow down to get things going again.

Width is important, a larger extractor would not fit path from attic to porch.

Send me a PM and I'll invite you to June extrcating so you can get hands on with 9/18 if you want (and I get some free labor)


----------



## BGhoney (Sep 26, 2007)

I bought a used 20 frame dadant, looked at alot of different ones. The dadant has open rails inside it can extract 20 of any size frames and I think 36 or 38 shallow frames at a time. I don't extract deeps right now, but I will be for some other people. I used the clubs extractor for a year, then a friends 4 frame . I'm making a 20 frame uncapping tank, and the time it takes to uncap 20 frames the extractor is done.


----------



## Saltcreek (Jan 3, 2008)

I am shopping for an extractor and don't understand your terminology. I see others use it. What is a "9/18"? I see 9 frame extractors and an 18 frame from Brushy Mtn. and others but no "9/18". Can you clarify for us ignoramooses?
Saltcreek



Michael Bush said:


> I would never buy anything less than a 9/18. IMO, if you don't think that's worth it then don't buy one. You can run fifty hives selling comb honey and never look at an extractor. Even if you only have four or five hives the 9/18 will be easier than a two frame extractor. When you grow to 100, it's still a nice size.
> 
> http://www.bushfarms.com/beesharvest.htm


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

9/18 is that it holds 9 deeps or 18 mediums.

http://www.mannlakeltd.com/catalog/page70.html


----------



## Saltcreek (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks. For that price I guess I'm going to be be crushing and draining a while longer.


----------



## Ross (Apr 30, 2003)

I have an older 20 frame Dadant for my 30 hives. I can just about uncap 20 frames in the time it takes to spin out.


----------

